

The Hygienic Efficacy of Different Hand-Drying Methods: A Review of the Evidence - srathi
http://www.mayoclinicproceedings.org/article/S0025-6196(12)00393-X/fulltext

======
dalke
Short version: paper towels (avoid rough ones) are the most hygienic, evidence
for electric driers is mixed, and shaking the hands dry may leave bacteria.
Friction is "a key component in hand drying for removing contamination."

This is for a hospital context.

While I didn't like antibacterial soaps for evolutionary reasons, the article
makes the entirely logical statement that "Antimicrobial agents in soaps have
too little contact time to have bactericidal effects during a single use or
with sporadic washings."

